# Am I a showing junkie?



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Vogue's kittens are nearly 2 weeks old...and i couldnt help myself have been on the GCCF website and looking at dates for taking out the new kittie to its first shows

Have decided to keep one of the kittens (just dont know which yet) so see you all out with the little cutie the end of August ish


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I think that you may have just caught the showing bug thats all, I'm afraid there is no cure!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

Hows the lil ones doing, bet they are growing up fast. Our seal tortie girl is at stud now, picking her up on Friday.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Donskie

they not kittens they are pigletts! Have compared their weights against last years kittens and they are sooo much bigger suppose thats down to there being only 3 of them compared to 6 last time.


their eyes have just opened and they are such cuties, will have to put some photos on.

How did everything go at stud? was she a good little girl or just a plain old tart lol.

Fingers crossed for pink nips in about 3 weeks eh. 


Sharon x


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Sharon,

Glad the kitties are comint along, can't wait to see updated photos!

We took Krissy over Monday night, she was as stubborn as a mule yesterday, wasn't having none of it. Different story today, rolling around this morning, being a total tart, been mated 5 times today. My friend said you.d never have thought it was same cat as yesterday. Its all fingers crossed here for pink nips in 3 weeks time. Can't wait to have lil kitties around again. No change in my blue tabby since she had the injection in January, still waiting for that call, guess its still early days but at leats she back to tip top condition which is main thing.

Looking forward to meeting the one you decide to keep for showing though, you'll have to let me know what shows you expect to do.

Donna xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Nothing wrong if you have the show bug. we have made some great friends through showing our boys, and also met some really nice members of PF. Good luck for your future shows.........Chris


----------

